

Playstation Suite: Sony Brings Playstation Games To Android Phones - brisance
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/01/27/playstation-suite-sony-brings-playstation-games-to-android-phones/

======
brisance
This is inconsistent with Google's policy of not allowing competing app stores
on Android.

[http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/19/kongregate-arcade-
appban-p...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/19/kongregate-arcade-appban-part-
deux/)

